# Secretlab chairs?



## Mike Fox (Jul 8, 2020)

They're fairly new to the scene compared to other gaming chair companies, but they've been getting crazy good reviews, and I'm pretty set on getting one. The price, looks, features, 5 year warranty, and the overwhelmingly positive reviews might just have me convinced.

Anyone have one? Thoughts? 









Secretlab Gaming Chairs & Gaming Desk | Secretlab US


Discover multi-award winning Secretlab gaming chairs, engineered for comfort and ergonomics during long hours of work or gaming.




secretlab.co


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Jul 9, 2020)

I got one back in January- a fabric-upholstered Titan. LOVE it. 

I had gone through 2-3 other various high-backed "office" chairs in the previous 12 years, and obviously none of them lasted over the long-haul. The Secretlab feels like the real-deal so far; I don't think it's going to wear out and break down the same way the others did.

Compared to everything else I've used, this chair is FAR more comfortable and far more confidence-inspiring. I love how sturdy/firm it is (but not harsh- it's well-cushioned).

Only way to know if it's for you, of course, is to sit in it yourself. I'm yet to read/watch any reviews though where people didn't like it.


----------



## JeffvR (Jul 9, 2020)

i have this one: https://secretlab.eu/collections/neue and I love it!


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 9, 2020)

A while ago I stumbled over a youtube channel that has a lot of videos on workplace ergonomics:









Steve Meagher


Hi, I am Steve Meagher PT, CEAS I am a Physical therapist and founder of Site Solutions Inc. My mission is to take the mystery out of ergonomics and help you...




www.youtube.com





The few that I've seen seemed solid. This one in particular was interesting to me because I was looking for some advice on how a couch could be made more backfriendly, and after watching that video I re-adjusted my chair and I think I actually have less back pain since then.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 9, 2020)

I ordered an Omega but sent it back as I couldn't get comfortable on it. The front edge just wasn't the right shape for my legs and caused them to ache as it was cutting off the circulation. I tend to sit cross-legged at times which means on the Omega, the sides would dig into me also. On that last point, if I tried a Titan I probably wouldn't have that issue.

My younger brother, who's a similar size and build to me has an Omega and loves it. Best chair he's ever had so I've put it down to me, and how I sit in chairs. The Omega just didn't suit me.

Was it a good chair? Other than it not bring suitable for me, yes. Even though I returned it, my brother rates it so I know it can be good. Build quality was great, the adjustability was great, the quality of the chair overall was great.

Secretlab were great with the return too. The chair arrived with a little damage to the armrest which they were going to replace for me before I decided to return it. That damage didn't affect the refund and I got the entire purchase amount returned to me.

The only bad thing about the return is that you have to agree to return it yourself at your cost. This is to put the liability on you for any issues or damage on the return journey. The trouble I had with this was that DPD delivered the chair to me but when I tried them to return it, they list furniture as a prohibited item. So I couldn't use them, even though they delivered it to me. Other couriers were the same. The one I eventually found that would take it cost £56.50 to return from Bristol UK, to Devon, UK (around 150 miles away). So that's a £56.50 charge on a £309 chair for me. So, this isn't the fault of Secretlab of course but they will not offer to have their courier pick it up and charge you for it (which would have been way cheaper), as they want to put the liability, and any insurance claim on you for the return. I can see it from their point of view and whilst they were great to deal with otherwise, it's worth noting that a return can be very costly and you have to agree to sort this out yourself before they'll agree to the return.


----------



## RmPvt (Jul 9, 2020)

The Omega series are excellent gaming/relaxation chairs (or for any other activity where you would lean back and not move at all). But I wouldn't recommand them for a studio setup. I feel like they're not fully compatible with a "working" posture. Every day I have a lot trouble finding a position I can keep for hours without ending up slumping and having to tweak the settings again. But maybe it's just on me, my lazy muscles and my crappy setup. Albeit the bulky pillows don't help with the recurring discomfort, and the chair takes a lot of space.
In the end, well... it's a gaming chair. A very well crafted gaming chair that is likely to last long enough, but maybe not the most appropriate design for making music (can't tell about the Titan though)

Nevertheless I would totally trust them with the NeueChair. They're only distributing it, but they know what they're doing, and it's not much more expensive (with the current sale).


----------



## SP_2021 (Jun 26, 2021)

Mornats said:


> I ordered an Omega but sent it back as I couldn't get comfortable on it. The front edge just wasn't the right shape for my legs and caused them to ache as it was cutting off the circulation. I tend to sit cross-legged at times which means on the Omega, the sides would dig into me also. On that last point, if I tried a Titan I probably wouldn't have that issue.
> 
> My younger brother, who's a similar size and build to me has an Omega and loves it. Best chair he's ever had so I've put it down to me, and how I sit in chairs. The Omega just didn't suit me.
> 
> ...


Hi 
May I ask which courier you used to return the Secretlab chair? I am returning mine as well so looking for a reliable courier
Kind regards
Seksak


----------



## Mornats (Jun 26, 2021)

I answered your PM but thought I'd reply here in case it helps others:

I just looked it up for you. I'm in the UK and I used TNT. It cost me £56 to use them but a lot of courier companies don't accept furniture so I didn't have a lot of choice. I first tried the company Secretlab used to deliver it to me (DPD) but furniture/chairs are on their prohibited list! What I'd recommend is to have a look at some companies, check to see if furniture/office furniture/chairs are on their prohibited list and if not, live chat with them just to confirm that they'll take it. Good luck with it!


----------

